# Wisbech



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I am planning a visit to Wisbech next month and looking for recommendations.

I have searched through numerous threads and although these are old threads they do indicate that Wisbech is a coffee desert, has anyone an up to date recommendation please.

Ian


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> I am planning a visit to Wisbech next month


WHY????

I'd be surprised if there's any decent coffee to be had there.

I'd be surprised if there's anything decent to eat and drink at all there.

You're not miles away from King Lynn which is marginally less s***, If you go further along the coast you have the Grey Seal roastery and a few cafes operated by them - not really my thing but better than most of what you'll find around there.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

aaronb said:


> WHY????
> 
> I'd be surprised if there's any decent coffee to be had there.
> 
> ...


The country is being flooded with coffee shops, plenty that actually have no idea how to make coffee but nobody has yet had the nerve to try Wisbech, sounds like it's crying out for a good coffee maker.

Ian


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> The country is being flooded with coffee shops, plenty that actually have no idea how to make coffee but nobody has yet had the nerve to try Wisbech, sounds like it's crying out for a good coffee maker.
> 
> Ian


Well to be honest pretty well whenever I think of Wisbech it brings a tear to my eye..... So "Crying Out" isn't far off the mark......

I am sure some people like Wisbech but - it is a godforsaken place in the middle of the swamps........

The only good thing I can think of Wisbech is that they have a plant auction where I have picked up several things for the garden over the years....

Although I have had a few 1/2 decent Bacon Butties (from a greasy spoon next to the auction) I have never drunk coffee in Wisbech (mainly as I have never even seen anywhere that I would risk it..... per eg the Greasy Spoon sells instant "coffee" in chipped mugs....

Don't let me put you off.... I am sure Wisbech is a lovely place!!!!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Most people with ambitions leave the first chance they get.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Still have to go to Wisbech and have no idea where to find a good coffee shop, Kings Lynn ? Hunstanton? Cromer?

Ian


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Eyedee said:


> Still have to go to Wisbech and have no idea where to find a good coffee shop, Kings Lynn ? Hunstanton? Cromer?
> 
> Ian


Can't you 'accidentally' put the wrong postcode into the satnav & go to Glasgow instead?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Most people with ambitions leave the first chance they get.


Unfortunately for most of the swampies from Wisbech the ambition to leave is actually beyond their wildest dreams.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> Still have to go to Wisbech and have no idea where to find a good coffee shop, Kings Lynn ? Hunstanton? Cromer?
> 
> Ian





> You're not miles away from King Lynn which is marginally less s***, If you go further along the coast you have the Grey Seal roastery and a few cafes operated by them - not really my thing but better than most of what you'll find around there.


https://www.greysealcoffee.co.uk/visit

There must be somewhere in Kings Lynn too.


----------

